# Freshwater Bank fishing near Myrtle Beach, SC



## AdamGreenGFX (Jun 28, 2015)

New here, looking for some help. Going down Sunday (July5th) for a week. Wanna do some freshwater fishing, mainly Bass or Cats. Looking for some public spots to do some bank fishing. 

I've heard Crystal Lake is a good spot, but wasn't sure if it was open to the public for bank fishing, or if you had to camp there. 

Just looking for somewhere the men of the family can get away from the women for a few hours and enjoy some freshwater fishing!


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

I am not knocking you, nor do I know your situation... But in my mind freshwater fishing while at the beach is like going to a hooker for a hug... Give the saltwater a try.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

There's a camp ground named Big Cypress Lake I talked to the lady that runs it about 3 years ago and she said I could fish for $20 a day. It's about 7 or 8 miles east of Conway. The phone number I have is 843 - 397 - 1800 I think it's on Browns Way Short Cut Rd off of hwy 701. This might be a wild goose chase I'm going by memory and that's pretty slack. It's beautiful lake and it looks fishy. I never got back to fish it because I was going to take a friend of mine crapping fishing but he took a turn for the worst and passed away before we got back.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Captainfirebeard said:


> I am not knocking you, nor do I know your situation... But in my mind freshwater fishing while at the beach is like going to a hooker for a hug... Give the saltwater a try.


Hahaha. That's funny!


----------



## AdamGreenGFX (Jun 28, 2015)

Captainfirebeard said:


> I am not knocking you, nor do I know your situation... But in my mind freshwater fishing while at the beach is like going to a hooker for a hug... Give the saltwater a try.


I hear you. We plan to fish off the Pier, and from the beach after the pier closes. Just wanted to do some freshwater as well. We figured the women wouldn't leave the beach or get up that early, and we could sneak off haha.


----------



## AdamGreenGFX (Jun 28, 2015)

rabbitdog2 said:


> There's a camp ground named Big Cypress Lake I talked to the lady that runs it about 3 years ago and she said I could fish for $20 a day. It's about 7 or 8 miles east of Conway. The phone number I have is 843 - 397 - 1800 I think it's on Browns Way Short Cut Rd off of hwy 701. This might be a wild goose chase I'm going by memory and that's pretty slack. It's beautiful lake and it looks fishy. I never got back to fish it because I was going to take a friend of mine crapping fishing but he took a turn for the worst and passed away before we got back.


Thanks for the info! I'll write it down on my list and call them when I get down there!


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

There is a lake on some property that is for sale at Fire Tower Road and Hwy 31. I have caught some bass in there. Off hwy 31 at International Drive, there is a pond behind an office building that has some nice bass. I usually go there after work hours so not to take up business parking and its quieter after everyone has gone home. Watch for snakes there.


----------

